# Reputable Breeder with Oversize Toys or Small Miniatures



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Danube has smaller reds. I am sure some or all are within your size range. She has a litter now but I'm sure they are probably spoken for. But may have another before too long. She is one of the few good red breeders and does show. But she doesn't like puppies to fly so must be able to drive to TN. I drove 12 hours and it was fine. She works with DiMarnique in Delaware so that's another that may have what you want. Both title their dogs.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Danube has smaller reds. I am sure some or all are within your size range. She has a litter now but I'm sure they are probably spoken for. But may have another before too long. She is one of the few good red breeders and does show. But she doesn't like puppies to fly so must be able to drive to TN. I drove 12 hours and it was fine. She works with DiMarnique in Delaware so that's another that may have what you want. Both title their dogs.


Thanks - I looked into Danube. Unfortunately, I don't have a car and with the pandemic and all getting there isn't an option at the moment. I did contact DiMarnique's too. I think they're not breeding again until Spring 2021. So, I have them on my list of possibilities but still looking around.


----------

